# Carbs in fresh squeezed vegetable juices



## SpecialK (Jul 25, 2002)

This morning  I had a spinach/lettuce/cabbage/celery fresh squeezed juice.  Would the carb ammount be still the same as in a whole vegetable?  What about apple and other fruit and veggies?  Is there any way to find out?  Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

Well I assume you'd use more veggies at one sitting in liquid form than you would if you were just eating it correct? That's how it is w/ fruit juices...it's concentrated, that's why I never drink juices.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 25, 2002)

You also lose all thermogenic properties of the food; Lose the fibre.

whole foods = superior in this case.


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 25, 2002)

I found this piece on one of the websites.  I know that whole vegetable is better, but I was thinking that it'd be good to have a 1/2 glass of veggie juice in the morning on an empty stomach to help out with digestion and clean the colon as well....
Fruit and vegetable juices are loaded with vitamins and minerals. Citrus fruits, for example, provide lots of antioxidant vitamin C. Carrot juice is packed with vitamin A, in the form of beta carotene, and green juices are a good source of vitamin E. In addition, fruit juices are rich in essential minerals like iron, copper, potassium, sodium, iodine and magnesium. Along with the parade of traditional nutrients, fruits and vegetables also contain substances called phyto-chemicals. These substances have been shown to help prevent and treat cancer, heart disease and age-related disorders. 
At times tough, fibrous plant walls make some fruit and vegetable nutrients difficult to digest. Since juicing breaks down those tough cell walls and removes the indigestible fiber from fruits and vegetables, nutrients are available for absorption by the body in much larger quantities. Because many of the nutrients are trapped in the fiber of a carrot we can assimilate about five percent of the available beta-carotene when we eat it. However, when that same carrot is juiced, nearly 100 percent of the beta-carotene can be absorbed.
Fresh-squeezed juices are also rich in enzymes, essential for digestion and critical for most of the body's metabolic activities. Because enzymes are destroyed by heat and processing, the typical American diet is sorely lacking in these crucial health players. Since fruits and vegetables are juiced raw, the enzymes are still viable when you drink the juice. And fruit and vegetable juices have a high water content, which is also good for our bodies


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

uggh, I'd rather bring a platter of fresh veggies raw and chew on that b4 making a concoction.  My opinion of course.  Not a fruit fan though.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 26, 2002)

If you are carb counting, you basically subtract the fiber from the carbs on the food.  Example,  Broccoli 6 carbs - 3 fiber = 3 carbs counted.  (BTW, I just made those amounts up).

When you run veggies and fruits thru a juicer, you basically remove the fiber, but not the carbs (as I understand it).  I'd rather just eat the items than make them into juice.


----------



## maze (Nov 7, 2003)

In the juicer the fiber gets separated from the nutrients... for example you can get aprox 6g of protein from a 1lb of carrots
but you eat them, depending on the condition of your organs and body stress the nutrients may not be absorbed well.

an 8oz vegetable juice  (made from a juicer in home from fresh vegetables)  contains about 2-3lbs of vegetables...
would you eat 3lb of fresh (not cooked) vegetables with the cover and all ... ?

The juice is predigested so the absorbtion takes minutes.

I think that juicing is the most underrated bodybuilding supplement of all


----------

